# Ambulance Companies in the Bay Area



## StuckInLife (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm an EMT in the bay area working for a small ambulance company that involves only basic transportation via ambulance, wheel chair van, and basic sedans. We do not get any 911 calls.

I'm now looking to get a 911 EMT job for several reasons: 


Experience-I'm trying to get into paramedic school in July and I would love to get some emergency experience before I get into the class.

Practice-Working in basic transportation has not let me practice all the skills I was taught in class. A lot of the skills I was taught are rusty due to the lack of using them actively and I would like to bring them up to par.

Professionalism-I'm looking to work for a company who has everything in order and has a set schedule. I'm really tired of getting my hours at 2030 and later at night. Especially when they tell me I have a 0400 shift.

Pay-Basic and simple. I would like to look for something that pays decently. Benefits would be another great plus.

Now that I have stated my reasons for looking for a new job, I was hoping some of you guys could help compare and contrast some of the 911 companies in the bay area. I've heard good things about FALCK and NorCal and I am planning on applying to them. I was keeping Medic in mind too. If you have any info on these companies and would like to help me, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks, 

StuckInLife


----------



## stemi (Jan 22, 2013)

As of right now, neither Falck, nor Norcal run 911 calls, except for possibly once in a blue moon. In the bay area for 911, you're looking at:

Santa Clara Co: Rural/Metro (not Rural/Metro of Norcal.)
Alameda Co: Paramedics Plus
San Mateo and Contra Costa Co: AMR
SF Co: King American and AMR

Jobs at any one of these places is extremely difficult to come by. Every single one of them rarely hires. I would say the easiest from what I've heard is at Paramedics Plus in Alameda Co. To give you an idea of how hard it can be, getting into their non-911 division, Patients Plus, requires you to have 1 year of full time experience on a working for a BLS ambulance company.

Norcal and Falck are both great places to start; especially Falck since they have new equipment and a lot of money to back them. That being said, they are both fairly competitive. I've got friends with a year of full time work doing BLS that are awaiting replies from Falck.

What company do you work for if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 23, 2013)

stemi said:


> As of right now, neither Falck, nor Norcal run 911 calls, except for possibly once in a blue moon. In the bay area for 911, you're looking at:
> 
> Santa Clara Co: Rural/Metro (not Rural/Metro of Norcal.)
> Alameda Co: Paramedics Plus
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, Pro-Transpot-1 is running back up 911 for the San Francisco Fire Department.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 24, 2013)

stemi said:


> As of right now, neither Falck, nor Norcal run 911 calls, except for possibly once in a blue moon. In the bay area for 911, you're looking at:
> 
> Santa Clara Co: Rural/Metro (not Rural/Metro of Norcal.)
> Alameda Co: Paramedics Plus
> ...



I work for Paramedics Plus, and there are not as hard as you think to get hired with. Apply with them online, and then call them. They will refer you to Jared Mullins, who is their recruiter. You just have to be vigilant to get a job with P+. Message me if you have any questions.


----------



## StuckInLife (Jan 24, 2013)

Pardon me for my ignorance, but P+ has a bls ambulance, correct? If so, than yes, this would be awesome. I've been busy and I'm about to have class, but I'll check up on this tomorrow for sure.

If I have any questions, I'll definitely make sure to message you. Thank you for the help


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 24, 2013)

StuckInLife said:


> Pardon me for my ignorance, but P+ has a bls ambulance, correct? If so, than yes, this would be awesome. I've been busy and I'm about to have class, but I'll check up on this tomorrow for sure.
> 
> If I have any questions, I'll definitely make sure to message you. Thank you for the help



They do. Its called Patients Plus, they run IFT, CCT and BLS 911 (oakland only). You got it man, good luck. BTW, to apply for Patients Plus you have to have some experience, such as working BLS somewhere. It also helps if you know the county because a lot of these new guys dont know the county and they get lost easily. Its pretty frustrating at times.


----------



## Jack Swagger (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds like you're open to IFT as well so R/M IFT seems to have a round of hiring  monthly. They run BLS, CCT, ALS, and NICU/PICU out of Santa Clara co, Alameda, and Contra Costa. Lower starting wages but plenty of opportunity.


----------



## StuckInLife (Jan 25, 2013)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> They do. Its called Patients Plus, they run IFT, CCT and BLS 911 (oakland only). You got it man, good luck. BTW, to apply for Patients Plus you have to have some experience, such as working BLS somewhere. It also helps if you know the county because a lot of these new guys dont know the county and they get lost easily. Its pretty frustrating at times.



I've been working BLS for about 5 months now and we cover Hayward mainly. I've had calls from Livermore all the way to Martinez and Pittsburg, so I'm pretty familiar with the bay area. I'll have to get more familiar with some of the hospitals and some quicker routes, but I believe i could get a hold of it pretty quickly.

I'm going to go to bed right now cause I'm exhausted, but I'll get back to this in the morning. I might message you a bit if I have questions. Hope you don't mind =P


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 25, 2013)

StuckInLife said:


> I've been working BLS for about 5 months now and we cover Hayward mainly. I've had calls from Livermore all the way to Martinez and Pittsburg, so I'm pretty familiar with the bay area. I'll have to get more familiar with some of the hospitals and some quicker routes, but I believe i could get a hold of it pretty quickly.
> 
> I'm going to go to bed right now cause I'm exhausted, but I'll get back to this in the morning. I might message you a bit if I have questions. Hope you don't mind =P



Not a problem home slice. The fact that you have some experience and exposure to the county works heavily in your favor.


----------



## StuckInLife (Jan 25, 2013)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> Not a problem home slice. The fact that you have some experience and exposure to the county works heavily in your favor.



How do they feel about religious views? I'm a Seventh-Day Adventist and my sabbath is from Friday sundown to Saturday sundown. 

Also, further education. I'm taking a couple late night classes and I'm planning on getting into paramedics in July. I heard somewhere that they appreciate further education, but I was hoping maybe you could tell me exactly how far they are willing to go out of their way for it.


----------



## StuckInLife (Jan 25, 2013)

StuckInLife said:


> How do they feel about religious views? I'm a Seventh-Day Adventist and my sabbath is from Friday sundown to Saturday sundown.
> 
> Also, further education. I'm taking a couple late night classes and I'm planning on getting into paramedics in July. I heard somewhere that they appreciate further education, but I was hoping maybe you could tell me exactly how far they are willing to go out of their way for it.




So I just checked Patients Plus out on its site and it doesn't have a place to apply. It just says "coming soon" when I click the "join our team" link. I looked at Paramedic Plus' site also and they have a position. I fit all the criteria besides having 1 year of experience. I only 5 months at the moment.


----------



## Aprz (Jan 25, 2013)

I kinda feel like Paramedic Plus is a lottery actually. I thought there was something wrong my application and resume like a black mark: Did I misspell something? Did I say something inappropriate on them? Have I said something inappropriate in the e-mails I've sent? Am I annoying/sending too much lengthy e-mails that's pretty much rambling? But then two other ambulance companies called me for interviews so now I kinda feel like there isn't a black mark. I just wrote my little rant in 100% directionless, lol.


----------



## kthealy (Jan 25, 2013)

A little birdy told me R/M is hiring


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 26, 2013)

StuckInLife said:


> How do they feel about religious views? I'm a Seventh-Day Adventist and my sabbath is from Friday sundown to Saturday sundown.
> 
> Also, further education. I'm taking a couple late night classes and I'm planning on getting into paramedics in July. I heard somewhere that they appreciate further education, but I was hoping maybe you could tell me exactly how far they are willing to go out of their way for it.



Honestly, I dont think the company could care less what your religious views are. Im a Christian, but its never once been an issue at work, so dont see why it would even matter. What do you mean though by further education? Like going to RN school or med school? Theres some people here going for RN, PA, RT, and all other kinds of fancy medical abbreviations.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 26, 2013)

StuckInLife said:


> So I just checked Patients Plus out on its site and it doesn't have a place to apply. It just says "coming soon" when I click the "join our team" link. I looked at Paramedic Plus' site also and they have a position. I fit all the criteria besides having 1 year of experience. I only 5 months at the moment.



Nothing personal here, but I honestly love that they require experience. I personally dont think they should hire anyone to the ALS side without minimum 1 year experience working BLS. Its just so much to learn and what to do. And as a medic, I don't want to have to teach my EMT partner how to spike a bag, or apply a sling and swathe or put on a 12-lead EKG. Also, it is VERY VERY appreciated when your partner knows how to get around in the county. With all the new hires, I really dont want to get paired with someone who doesnt know the county and have to be doing stuff in the back on a stat call and directing my partner how to get to where we are going. Just my .02


----------



## patzyboi (Jan 26, 2013)

Correct me if im wrong, but whenever I go on the Paramedics plus website, and search for job openings, they only have openings in Florida, Indiana, Texas and Oklahoma. 

Is there something that im missing?


----------



## Aprz (Jan 26, 2013)

They should have one in CA right now, but yeh, you're right. Usually they only have non CA jobs. You can change which state not on in the drop down menu, but in the url where it says =CA.

Kthealy, Rural/Metro 91 (San Jose)1 just hired 14. I was told that they were planning to hire in Februrary also. Rural/Metro IFT (Milpitas) has been hiring this whole time. I don't believe it, but was told they want to double in size. To be honest, they've been all talk and no game in my opinion. Royal Ambulance got the Regional contract, Westmed got Valley Medical Center I believe, and I was told Rural/Metro were planning on getting those contract. I personally don't believe they are meeting compliance with the contracts they have already.


----------



## Jack Swagger (Jan 26, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I personally don't believe they are meeting compliance with the contracts they have already.



Based on...


----------



## Aprz (Jan 26, 2013)

Jack Swagger said:


> Based on...


I don't know whether they actually are or not, just based on employees venting, and the fact that they didn't win the VMC and Regional contract competing against mom and pop ambulance companies says something to me.


----------



## StuckInLife (Jan 27, 2013)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> Nothing personal here, but I honestly love that they require experience. I personally dont think they should hire anyone to the ALS side without minimum 1 year experience working BLS. Its just so much to learn and what to do. And as a medic, I don't want to have to teach my EMT partner how to spike a bag, or apply a sling and swathe or put on a 12-lead EKG. Also, it is VERY VERY appreciated when your partner knows how to get around in the county. With all the new hires, I really dont want to get paired with someone who doesnt know the county and have to be doing stuff in the back on a stat call and directing my partner how to get to where we are going. Just my .02



I agree with you, but I was hoping you could tell me where to apply for Patients Plus since Paramedics Plus requires a year's experience. I looked on patientsplus.com and they don't have an application area. I was hoping you could direct me to a way to apply.

Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 28, 2013)

StuckInLife said:


> I agree with you, but I was hoping you could tell me where to apply for Patients Plus since Paramedics Plus requires a year's experience. I looked on patientsplus.com and they don't have an application area. I was hoping you could direct me to a way to apply.
> 
> Thanks!



I wish I could tell homie. I would say keep checking the website. There should be a link that says something like "join our team" or careers or something like that. It's gotta be on there somewhere.


----------



## kthealy (Jan 28, 2013)

I recently got all my certs done so now it time to apply. I've applied to R/M, Royal, and WestMed. Now let the interviews begin


----------



## AlphaTech (Apr 19, 2013)

kthealy said:


> I recently got all my certs done so now it time to apply. I've applied to R/M, Royal, and WestMed. Now let the interviews begin



Did you ever get hired?


----------

